# my cat produces clear red liquid



## petey b (Aug 12, 2006)

Once in a while, I notice small (quarter-size) pools of a thick translucent red liquid that I assume came from my cat. 

Today I finally witnessed her produce it. She squatted as if she was going to the bathroom and out it came. She doesn't bother to use the litter box when she does this. I don't know which tract it came from. 

I will take her to the vet, but if anyone has a clue as to what is going on, I would be much obliged if you could explain what you know to me. 

Thank you for your time in reading this post.


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

The vet will be the best place to find out what is wrong with your cat. I hope that she is better soon. It's good that you are taking her in and I'd do it as soon as possible. try to bring some of the 'deposit' along if you can along with a stool sample. Yogurt containers work well.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Never heard of anything like this, as Giz said...make sure to take a sample with you to the vet.


----------



## NancyC (Aug 1, 2006)

SOunds like what our female cat did when she had crystals in her urine. The vet can tell you if this is the problem.

I'm convinced (after 2 males and a female with varying degrees of the problem) that they go outside the litter in an attempt to get your help.


----------



## sparklekitten13 (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm no vet, but has your cat been spayed yet? Because if not, then she could just be having her period. My friend said that her female dog has gotten a period before, I'm not sure if cats get it, though. :?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Have you noticed whether or not she's urinating normally? If not, you'd best get her to a vet ASAP, because a urinary tract infection can be a life-threatening condition.


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

sparklekitten13 said:


> I'm no vet, but has your cat been spayed yet? Because if not, then she could just be having her period. My friend said that her female dog has gotten a period before, I'm not sure if cats get it, though. :?


I've never heard of a cat bleeding when she's in heat. I really doubt that is the cause of this cat's problem. If she was in heat the behavior is VERY obvious. My opinion is that this is a urinary issue and it needs immediate medical attention.


----------



## petey b (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks so much for the input everyone. 

I took my kitty to the vet today and he showed me that it's bloody urine by squeezing her bladder. Yuck. 2 injections a prescription to Zen, plus urinalysis. I think baby will be fine though. 

He also recommended that I switch litters. Right now i'm using arm and hammer super scoop, the grey powdery stuff that clumps. He told me to switch to a brand in a blue box that's dustless and that clumps. He didn't remember the brand name, so he pointed me to the pet store next door. The vet seemed to have pointed me to a litter that looked similar to mine...

so i ask the store owner which litters clump and which are dustless. He points me to another brand which is all crystals. I think it was Fresh Step. 

I'm about to start looking for info about different litters and which may be ideal for a cat with urinary tract infection. Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Glad to hear it was nothing serious. :lol: :lol:


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

Gizmo hated the Arm and Hammer Super Scoop so much she actually perched on the side of the box and avoided touching it while eliminating.

I'm using Nature's Miracle corncob formula which states on the bag that it is suitable for cats with UTI's. 

I certainly hope your poor girl is better soon.


----------



## sparklekitten13 (Aug 10, 2006)

Sky Eyes Woman said:


> sparklekitten13 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm no vet, but has your cat been spayed yet? Because if not, then she could just be having her period. My friend said that her female dog has gotten a period before, I'm not sure if cats get it, though. :?
> ...


Yes, you're right, I just wasn't sure if that happened to cats as well as dogs...


----------



## petey b (Aug 12, 2006)

I can't find any information on what litters are suitable for UTI. I am only left ambiguity. On one hand, i'm pretty sure my vet pointed me to Ever Clean, but that stuff is clay just like arm and hammer. The pet store owner next door pointed me to fresh step stuff that looks like blue crystals, and a bag of what looked like whole corn kernels. I have doubts about both of those. 

gizmocat, I think I'm going with your litter. Reviews of it on petco.com seem to indicate that it is safe, natural, completely dustless, and very effective. Sounds ideal for a cat w/ UTI. I'm picking up a sack on my way home from work today.

Though I am still intrigued by this blue crystal litter. It may be more effective and cost-efficient. Here's a link to the official product site: http://www.freshstep.com/prodcrystals.php

Does anyone have any thoughts on this litter, or on litter choices for a cat with UTI in general?

Thanks so much in advance, and thank you to everyone who's replied to this post.


----------



## KittyGirl14 (Aug 14, 2006)

sparklekitten13 said:


> Sky Eyes Woman said:
> 
> 
> > sparklekitten13 said:
> ...


I've heard of dogs getting "periods" too. But I haven't ever heard of a cat getting one.


----------



## blackeyedgurl (Jun 29, 2006)

My mom LOVES the crystals. I am very suspicious of them. Mostly cos they also make a cat litter now which is perlite (used in plants) perlite dust is carcinogenic, and I don't think my cat should be touching that. The crystals are just suspicious to me. Again, my mom does love them.

Some of the clay litters are low dust. I think the Ever Clean is a low-no dust clay litter. That's probably why you were steered towards it.

When our cat had a UTI we used Feline Pine (now available in scooable) and it was terrific stuff. No dust, smelled good and the cats really liked it! Now that they make a standard scoopable I think I'll start using it again.

I have heard nothing but rave reviews about the corn cat litter. The one I've heard about is called World's Best Cat Litter (sold at Petco and Petsmart). SWheat Scoop also seems popular (all wheat). With a cat with a sensitive system a more natural litter seems like a natural solution!


----------



## Aussie_Dog (Jul 27, 2005)

Cats definitely get periods but you never see it because cats are so obsessive about cleaning "down there." Dogs just let it flow freely and to heck what the world thinks.

It's weird that this thread showed up. Just today I noticed a pinkish puddle downstairs but we can't figure out what it is. I first thought juice, but why would it be in that particular place with no splatter spots? It doesn't smell like pee, though, and it wasn't foamy at all (like vomit). Hopefully someone just spilled something but this worries me.


----------

